# Any Golden rescues in Scotland?



## Valhalla09

My daughter and her husband finally got a house in Glasgow and are now looking to adopt a rescue. Does anyone on here know if there are any golden rescues in Scotland? Thanks for any help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I did a search and found this, hope it helps. 

GRCS: Welfare


----------



## swishywagga

As Carolina Mom suggested it would probably be a good idea to contact The Golden Retriever Club in Scotland. There are various rescue organizations throughout the UK who rescue Goldens some from European Countries, also Irish Retriever Rescue who I know many have used in the past. If you think your daughter would consider looking to rescue further afield send me a PM and I may be able to put you in touch with someone. Good luck!.


----------



## Valhalla09

Thank you. I will pass this along to her.


----------



## jenherrin

Since it looks like the Golden Retriever Club of Scotland doesn't have any dogs needing rehoming now, your daughter might want to contact golden rescues in England or Wales. Here's the rescue page for the UK club in general: https://thegoldenretrieverclub.co.uk/rescue-page/


----------



## jenherrin

Also, depending on your daughter and son-in-law's working hours, another option is rehoming a withdrawn or retired guide dog. The majority are lab/golden crosses, but Guide Dogs also use purebreeds, and an applicant can specify on the application which breed(s) they would take. Going this route might be a long wait, but you never know.

https://www.guidedogs.org.uk/how-you-can-help/rehoming-a-guide-dog/
[email protected]


----------

